# Need Help Figuring Out What's Going On With My Grape Juice Wine Recipe



## TrevorArvin (Jan 1, 2021)

I have been working on this budget wine recipe that has a very peculiar problem in some batches. I have attached the recipe in the form of a pdf file. Its just a basic wine made from grape juice from the store. I make sure to get the kind with no high fructose corn syrup or preservatives because it ferments better. I have about 4 versions of this batch under my belt at this point.

Anyway the problem I have been having. After a couple days of fermentation I have noticed a very strong chalky smell to the wine. I am currently doing a 5 gallon batch and that is definitely the problem right now. I have not seen anything online that talks about "chalky aromas" just problems with sulphur (I'm actually about to splash rack right now just in case that is the problem). This has randomly popped up in 2/4 batches I've done. The first time I thought it was because I used sulphurized golden grapes. However the batch now doesn't have any raisins at all, so I don't know what the problem is. Is it a problem with it not being acidic enough? Would it be a problem of using too much fermaid-o? I believe I accidentally added 2x as much by mistake, but judging by internet results that shouldn't pose a problem. I should note that the last successful batch smelled only a little chalky, and if you uncork a bottle and try one now you won't notice any chalky smell.

I have had another person smell the previous chalky smelling batch and they said it smelled like eggs. I myself think it smells like chalky medicine and not at all like eggs.

Any and all help will be much appreciated on this. It's pretty frustrating that the problem is so persistent yet I haven't found the cause yet.


----------



## jgmillr1 (Jan 1, 2021)

I see a couple potential issues that may be giving you trouble.

1) your sugar content is pretty high. Maybe lower it to 2 cups per gallon. This will lead to lower ABV of 11% and allow you to use better yeast than ec1118. D47 works great and has lower nutrient needs but can't handle higher alcohol.

2) what kind of sugar are you using? Cane sugar or beet sugar? Cane has better flavor

3) you don't need to heat the juice to dissolve the sugar. Just mix it in. Heating the juice can drive off volatile aromas you want to keep. A campden tablet will help with any bacteria piggy backing in with the sugar.


----------



## TrevorArvin (Jan 1, 2021)

jgmillr1 said:


> I see a couple potential issues that may be giving you trouble.
> 
> 1) your sugar content is pretty high. Maybe lower it to 2 cups per gallon. This will lead to lower ABV of 11% and allow you to use better yeast than ec1118. D47 works great and has lower nutrient needs but can't handle higher alcohol.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your help!
1) I think lowering the starting specific gravity on the next batch would be a good idea. This batch started at 1.12. The previous successful batch started at 1.11. If I recall correctly from literature I've read, I think the yeast gets overly stressed by sugar at above 1.15 SG correct?

2) I have been using regular granulated white sugar. I've been using smidge and spoon brand just cuz its the cheapest at Kroger. I just looked it up but I can't tell if its sourced from beets or cane. 

3) Great tip! I will have to modify my recipe in the future. I was unaware that this was a problem with store bought juice.


----------



## jgmillr1 (Jan 2, 2021)

TrevorArvin said:


> Thank you for your help!
> 1) I think lowering the starting specific gravity on the next batch would be a good idea. This batch started at 1.12. The previous successful batch started at 1.11. If I recall correctly from literature I've read, I think the yeast gets overly stressed by sugar at above 1.15 SG correct?



Sorry, I work in brix rather than SG so I've had to look up a chart for it. For my wines, I don't intentionally add sugar to get the starting sugar concentration more than about 21 brix or 1.09 SG. I've found that the off-flavors produced by the yeast along with the added fermentation volatilizing the fruit aromas degrades the flavor of the wine in that environment, whether it is a fruit wine or a grape wine. Each yeast has it's alcohol tolerance limit and nutrient needs. Giving the yeast a less challenging sugar level will let you use a wider variety of yeasts. This is where some of the artistry of making wine comes in rather than just dumping in a packet of crap turbo yeast. While EC1118 can ferment under optimal conditions up to 18% ABV (about 1.14 starting SG), that yeast is not particularly good for enhancing the fruity esters in the wine. You may be happier with your resulting wine flavors at lower alcohol levels.



TrevorArvin said:


> 2) I have been using regular granulated white sugar. I've been using smidge and spoon brand just cuz its the cheapest at Kroger. I just looked it up but I can't tell if its sourced from beets or cane.



I also have a bag of that smidge and spoon brand but, yep, it only says sugar. You might want to search for a brand that lists itself as cane sugar. I've noticed a flavor/aroma difference between the two. Not sure if I'd describe it as chalky but I could see where it might be. And if you are having to use less of it to get to your desired SG, then the better anyway.



TrevorArvin said:


> 3) Great tip! I will have to modify my recipe in the future. I was unaware that this was a problem with store bought juice.



This is true for juice from the store, the LHBS, or grapes from your backyard. The delicate fruity flavors is what makes wine so enjoyable. It would be a sad riesling or moscato if it didn't have complex fruit aromas. Boiling drives them off. Boiling also drove off the dissolved oxygen from your juice which would have disadvantaged the yeast. Beer brewers contend with this by bubbling oxygen back into their wort when they are done.


----------

